# Help me pick a muffler....



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a 2010 2.5 Jetta, and am looking to do an exhaust soon. I want a very mellow sound while cruising, but ide like it to sound beastly when at WOT. I plan on removing the middle muffler and replacing it with a straight pipe, and then replacing the rear muffler. Theres the problem...I cant figure out which rear muffler to go with. Ive heard some with magnaflows, but cant seem to figure out exactly which one. Hopefully someone can lead me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I vote magnaflow.:thumbup:


----------



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Any idea of which muffler though? They have so many, how do I make sure I am going to get a great sound?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

the different magnaflows pretty much have the same kinda sound. As for finding a replacement for the rear muffler, that may be a little more difficult because there is not much length in the axelback. If you want a mellow sound you might want to go with two magnaflow round mufflers. One magna which is what I have will have some pretty bad drone. I would suggest putting one magna where the stock res is and the other magna where the mid muffler is unless you could somehow put one in the axelback(probably have to be horizontal). 

Im sure you have seen this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YsEC4X3Cr4

This is my car with the single 6 inch magna. As you can tell its loud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRwm0ZzYhjg


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

borla! all grunt, no rasp, perfect tone, multiple options to get sound you are looking for instead of just different sizes.

/end


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> This is my car with the single 6 inch magna. As you can tell its loud
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRwm0ZzYhjg


Is this with the stock 2.25in piping? 6inch round muffler? how long is it? Where in the exhaust is it?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

All I can recommend is to keep a resonator and at least one muffler in the system if you want a nice sound and to avoid drone.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

was looking at the site earlier for some ecu info,

Here you go, with videos and all, 2 types of exhaust, one is touring for daily drivers.

http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw-1/mk6-g-j-2010/gj-25/mk6-jetta-2-5l-exhaust.html


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

bah the MK6 exhaust is cheaper and sounds better

go figure lol


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

The magnaflow replaced the res and yes still on 2.25. My axel back causes a lot of the rush sound, without the axelback on mine it sounds smoother.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> The magnaflow replaced the res and yes still on 2.25. My axel back causes a lot of the rush sound, without the axelback on mine it sounds smoother.


Sweet, thank. So its like a 14 inch or so? ill probably do something similar but get a GTI exhaust and have the mufflers removed and replaced with one of those. I figure i could get a 2.5 inch exhaust on my car for less than 300 bucks.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

tchilds said:


> borla! all grunt, no rasp, perfect tone, multiple options to get sound you are looking for instead of just different sizes.
> 
> /end


Yep.

//end


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

borla's are crap. they break welds and crack inside.
i stopped using them years ago.

maganflow is all we use now...no problems


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do yourself a favor, and go magnaflow!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> borla's are crap. they break welds and crack inside.
> i stopped using them years ago.
> 
> maganflow is all we use now...no problems


Wow really? They've never let anybody I know down, and they're literally melting them at 180mph. The warranty on them is good too 

Oh well who knows I still think the borla on the 5 cyl and vr6 is hands down best sounding. If they fall apart on me then I will agree with you but for now, agree to disagree


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> do yourself a favor, and go magnaflow!



Bwahahaa, this is headers, mounts, wrapped, custom build, magnaflow. I would reproduce your setup in a heart beat though bro :heart: (with a magnaflow)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

tchilds said:


> Wow really? They've never let anybody I know down, and they're literally melting them at 180mph. The warranty on them is good too
> 
> Oh well who knows I still think the borla on the 5 cyl and vr6 is hands down best sounding. If they fall apart on me then I will agree with you but for now, agree to disagree


yup. they flex A LOT. yes, they sound great, i agree. BUT the frame design is weak and flexes. we have swapped out a bunch of borlas and installed magnaflows. the MF can design is solid and hard core built. they are a BIT heavier but not enough to cry about. we used borla for a few years at 1st but had to replace 20% of them....NEVER a magnaflow.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i just wanted to say, many of the "exhaust systems" use crappy mufflers, with sidewalls as thin as a sheet of paper...

Magnaflow's are much better built, and can result in awesome sound.

and this is comming from a guy who has worked with the stock mufflers, Neuspeed's and Awe...

Awe's quality is good on the pipes...mufflers?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

AWE's stuff is all hand built. i've only seen one muffler crack *BUT it was a test car*. none after that one was changed.
AWE does good stuff:thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

AWE custom fabricates from the ground up on their catback? Now I feel REALLY bad for complaining that the price on the MK6 is lower than MK5 exhaust.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

i have read a couple other threads about people wanting an exhaust for there cars and in every thread some one talks about how bad the drone can be with having a cat back system with just a mangnaflow muffler and no resonator. is the drone that bad where you cant have a conversation with a passenger in the car or what? im going for an exhaust in about two weeks and im still up in the air of what i wanna do. :banghead: any opinions??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> AWE's stuff is all hand built. i've only seen one muffler crack *BUT it was a test car*. none after that one was changed.
> AWE does good stuff:thumbup:





















it has happened twice to me, in the last 10 months. so yes, AWE's "hand built quality" isnt the best.

and in the pics you can see how thin these walls are.

since its the second time, i just didnt want to go through the hassle of replacing it.. again. so i just patched it, and built new hangers from the pipes themselves.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

for me at 2500 rpm it is probably loud enough to overpower a conversation but other than that rpm its fine


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

the drone is worse in hatchbacks than sedans too.

thygrey your exhaust hangers were breaking? it may have been a result of the hangers on your other exhaust parts not being fitted as well as they could have been.

half the custom exhausts i have welded up break at least one hanger before I get it perfect on these VW's the hangers aren't very forgiving and if one is just slightly off the rest work really hard to break it. i thought i was just doing something wrong so I went to exhaust shop and their welds broke twice before we just added more hangers. the OEM hangers are suck and not easy to work with on VW's. for me its more trial and error.

I can really see your DPw/header combo causing this issue its hard to say either way though just a possibility.

one thing is for sure though, nothing wrong with AWE's build quality.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> for me at 2500 rpm it is probably loud enough to overpower a conversation but other than that rpm its fine


i had a v8 dakota with cat back on it with a flowmaster and yea i no its a complete different sound coming from a v8 but the drone was only bad when i was really taking it up in the rpms hard.. so i could only imagine it would be the same way with what i wanna do now.. thanks jaja123 :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when the first hanger broke, the car had the stock headers and downpipe.

after you see the thin-ness of the mufflers, and having them break twice, then it makes you wonder about "awe quality"


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

haha touche


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Road Boss said:


> I vote magnaflow.:thumbup:


x2. Magnaflow sounds fantastic IMO and is a quality build.

Here's a "teaser" video I made back in April. I am currently working on a new version that will be uploaded and shared soon.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Magnaflow is just that exhaust that sounds great on almost anything. It has great build quality as well as being rather inexpensive.


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> do yourself a favor, and go magnaflow!


This sounds awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

Just got this today... kind of whoring my new catback... but not really, kind of relevant. I'll post video's once it's installed this weekend. Million Mile Warranty can't beat that, plus free shipping through Summit Racing.

Born on: 9/22/11










Free Hat  Beats a lollipop from Awe  :










Moar Stickers for my car:










Borla Catback:










Borla Stamp of approval :thumbup::thumbup:










Tips:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

amazing warranty and hands down best sound. you're going to love it. give it 1,000 miles to break in before you review.

i don't know why everyone else seems to hate them and say they're cheap but NLS would know. i don't doubt them.

i'm still going to go with a borla setup some day just because the sound is worth it.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had a Borla muffler on my rabbit for 5 years. Still love it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

borla's issue is the end caps. they make the can, then press in the end cap. then tig the joint. the issue is the bend where they press it in, it flexes. hard to explain here but borla is like [ [ pressed together and only welded at the ends. magnaflow caps theres and is stronger at the ends. since on both the pipe is welded to the end caps...the pipe can flex MORE on the borla and break inside or and the end cap. yes they warrenty them but its a hassle. we have replaced more then a handful of borlas because of buzzing or leaks because of cracks.....never a magnaflow.

just offering proof of what we see in house. no one listens, but i'll keep offer proof on this forum.:beer:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm listening :heart:

People never want to hear that what they have isn't the best. But the man is speaking from experience, id suggest listening to him.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

If "thygreyt" worked for NLS they kiddies would listen. He's the king of the 2.5L forum.

-B


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> borla's issue is the end caps. they make the can, then press in the end cap. then tig the joint. the issue is the bend where they press it in, it flexes. hard to explain here but borla is like [ [ pressed together and only welded at the ends. magnaflow caps theres and is stronger at the ends. since on both the pipe is welded to the end caps...the pipe can flex MORE on the borla and break inside or and the end cap. yes they warrenty them but its a hassle. we have replaced more then a handful of borlas because of buzzing or leaks because of cracks.....never a magnaflow.
> 
> just offering proof of what we see in house. no one listens, but i'll keep offer proof on this forum.:beer:





Thank you for helping us out around here. I still want a borla even if they break because they sound so good, that was what I meant. Not that I don't believe they're an inferior design as you have pointed out in detail. Thank you for your insight it is much appreciated as not a lot of tuners take the time to deal with us idiots around here.


elitist, get a life and quit trolling in our 2.5 forum constantly.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

You saw these videos right?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

so you cannot really go wrong sound wise with either magnaflow or borla. However borla's do seem to be quite a lot more expansive with inferior build.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

custom Magnaflow set up:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> so you cannot really go wrong sound wise with either magnaflow or borla. However borla's do seem to be quite a lot more expansive with inferior build.


that is because borla does not RASP at all, never heard a raspy borla setup in my life. magnaflow is hard as heck to pull off, we're just lucky its not too raspy for our 2.5 but it is still far more rasp than a borla or AWE setup.

the best way to explain it is, borla 2.5" sounds as good as a magnaflow 2.25". that is why people love them for catbacks on these low power daily driven VW's. Our cars get raspy quick when you start messing w/the exhaust over 2.25"

if you want something cheap, stick with the stock exhaust and cut out mufflers. i refuse to buy a catback until my car needs to be louder. I'm not a ricer, my motor speaks for itself w/out a loud exhaust drowning it out, cat delete w/stock exhaust for me until I can see real gains from the fancy bent stainless setups.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

but do not cut them all off lol. I did that and the rasp was sooooooooo loud and nasty. I cannot even explain how much rasp it had past 4k. It was the most I have ever heard in my life and more than civics with fart cans. I did full throttle in a tunnel and it was ear rape to the max.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

elitist said:


> If "thygreyt" worked for NLS they kiddies would listen. He's the king of the 2.5L forum.
> 
> -B


i'm king??  thats awesome!



tchilds said:


> elitist, get a life and quit trolling in our 2.5 forum constantly.


lol, he's not trolling, he called me king 
if you only knew who is on the other side of that computer... i cant divulge cause i dont have "proof" and i dont want to offend anybody... but lol... he called me king



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> just offering proof of what we see in house. no one listens, but i'll keep offer proof on this forum.:beer:


only laser04 talked and loved borla... the rest of us have mentioned that Magnaflow and custom exhaust can be better...

and yes, we do listen and appreciate the support and constant checking on the forums.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

DrivenAllDay said:


> custom Magnaflow set up:


Sounds great man, what is the setup?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thygreyt you crack me up. fyi i love borla and run them exclusively. lots of cars at the track run them, nobody complaining.

NLS has customers to take care of and is doing just that. nothing wrong with their opinion or taking care of customers either.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> thygreyt you crack me up. fyi i love borla and run them exclusively. lots of cars at the track run them, nobody complaining.
> 
> NLS has customers to take care of and is doing just that. nothing wrong with their opinion or taking care of customers either.


lol, i never said they were bad either... eace: ...
hey if you love your borla, thats all that matters, right?

some people will give their firstborn before saying something bad about their AWE exhaust... but some some reason i got their "mistakes"?...

it all comes down to what you have, and how has the company been with you (eurojet was awesome to me... many others called the @ssholes)

just one question: did i say or "intended" to say something bad about NLS? quite honestly...

i discovered today in english class (composition for engineers) that i tend to "say" things i didnt know i was... lol...
American english has too many complications...! lol... and i did grow up 50% here... with an american dad... yet, i'm all screwed up.. :screwy:

anyways, i DO appreciate NLS. there is some stuff josh and i disagree, but thats irrelevant most of the time. I appreciate what he does, and i never forget that it is because of him that i have coils! he got me H&Rs used for $400...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol composition for engineers. at purdue they just call it technical writing 

BORLAAAAAA ISSS KIIIINGGGGG KOOONGGGG!!!! j/k :laugh:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Eurojet:beer:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

obx is king of exhausts:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

would love to hear a soundclip of one haha...


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

i just got a magnaflow cat back system put on my car, but the drone is a little to loud inside ( not so much for me, but for the baby it is haha) anyone know who makes a decent resonator that i can fit in to cut down a little on the drone but still makes the car sound good?


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

elitist said:


> If "thygreyt" worked for NLS they kiddies would listen. He's the king of the 2.5L forum.
> 
> -J


Heh, that's kind of a funny statement, if you know what I mean


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Heh, that's kind of a funny statement, if you know what I mean


I thought the same thing...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> i DO appreciate NLS. there is some stuff josh and i disagree, but thats irrelevant most of the time. I appreciate what he does, and i never forget that it is because of him that i have coils! he got me H&Rs used for $400...


good


----------

